# The Tarasque project (renamed with explanation below)



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm bored. (I'm the chairman of the bored) so I'm building a new project guitar.

My approach could be called a bit random, because what is driving my choices is the fact that I have a nice Gotoh 1996T FR bridge on the shelf.

So, I ordered a kit from Solo Music. It's a copy of an Ibanez JEM and having built two such kits previously, I'm optimistic that this one will have a good neck and body. The rest I'll replace.

The bridge humbucker will be a white EMG 81. The neck pickup will be a Sustaniac. I'm thinking no middle pickup so far. Amanda will create the art.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

According to tracking, all of the remaining main components should arrive today, meaning I will likely deliver the body and neck to Amanda tomorrow for her part of this.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The pickguard in this kit is obviously cut for H-S-H but I'm only installing the bridge humbucker and the neck Sustaniac so I made a little piece from pickguard material and glued it in place. As it will be painted over it shouldn't be visible.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

That's gonna look pretty slick man. I know it's gonna be a little while but I want a video of thst sustanic when it's all said and done!

Also, excellent choice on the white EMG. Thats a killer look.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> That's gonna look pretty slick man. I know it's gonna be a little while but I want a video of thst sustanic when it's all said and done!
> 
> Also, excellent choice on the white EMG. Thats a killer look.


Thanks man,

I like the look of the white EMG. I used one on the Blue Meanie (below). Plus the Sustaniac is white so hopefully it looks cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As I will only need the master volume pot, 3 way pickup switch, and two mini toggles for the Sustaniac, I also made a little plug from pickguard material and filled in the hole intended for the tone pot.

I also put together the kit. I think it's ready for Amanda now.

The Kit









Pickguard modification.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This one is now in the artist's studio.

I'm so excited!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Is the original Floyd (copy) that come with these kits that bad??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Is the original Floyd (copy) that come with these kits that bad??


No, I used one in another kit and it seems fine, but the Gotoh is really a more refined version.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Milkman did you do your own paint job ?

Guitar kits are starting to get better and better .
You can assemble a better guitar than you could get from a music instrument store.

Seems like Milkmans works is pretty top notch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Hey Milkman did you do your own paint job ?
> 
> Guitar kits are starting to get better and better .
> You can assemble a better guitar than you could get from a music instrument store.
> ...



Thank you! If not top notch, at least close, LOL.

I come up with the design. Then Amanda does the art. I do the nitro, assembly, wiring and initial set up. Once it's a "guitar" I take them in to my tech, Steve Blundon who makes any needed corrections and improves the overall set up and fret work.

And yes, whether it's a kit, or simply parts I source from various places, the results have been much better than what I could buy off the rack for double or triple the money and every piece is unique.

That's just my opinion of course.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, I used to buy Kramer bodies and necks from an East Coast music store.
I'm slapping necks and bodies together and getting great results too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As they say, it never rains but it pours.....feast or famine? One of those.

Amanda has poured the back of the Thunderbolt Grease Slapper, and at the same time two new bodies arrived from Nieman Guitars so I have two in progress and a third waiting in the wings.

This one will be a killer shred machine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By the way, if anyone is interested, Amanda likes to name these projects and has asked me to help find a suitable name for this one.

She wants something in French (not sure why, but I'm ok with it).

If anyone can suggest something I'd appreciate the input.

Thanks,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A part of these projects is naming the guitars. Amanda always has some direction or paramaters for those names and I offer suggestions.

The temporary names I apply are just that (in this case, the Thunderbolt Grease Slapper).

Well, I was chatting with a dear friend who is going through an end of life phase with his mother in law, and after the normal consultation with Amanda, I suggested this one and she agreed, so this guitar will henceforth be named Tarasque, with respect and honour to the lady in question.

It's a bit of an oblique reference, but will have meaning to those most affected.

So, this one is now

Tarasque


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

According to Wiki, Tarasque is a fearsome legendary dragon-like creature. I'm trying to envision the completed project...do you believe that the style and colour scheme portrays this title?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> According to Wiki, Tarasque is a fearsome legendary dragon-like creature. I'm trying to envision the completed project...do you believe that the style and colour scheme portrays this title?



Well, it's not a mild mannered guitar (even at this early stage).

It will have an EMG bridge humbucker, a Sustaniac neck driver and a really good Floyd Rose (Gotoh). It's a shredder. The dragon comparison stems from that.

The reference to Saint Martha is the element that ties it to my friend's Mother in Law.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarasque


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starting the clear coats.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You got a coffee?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> You got a coffee?


Yup, black.

Still have a couple of meetings to attend though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As I've posted, I'll be installing a Sustaniac system to this guitar. It's quite a set up and will require a little extra routed cavity to accomodate the supplied pre-amp. I've decided on the section shaded in black in the bottom picture. That will be completely concealed by the pickguard so I won't affect the appearance or harm any of the art.

This is the Sustaniac kit:


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Uh, Mike, I think perhaps they sent you a super computer instead. That is a whole lotta stuff to stuff 

That guitar is going to be a boat load of fun man!! 

Good luck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Uh, Mike, I think perhaps they sent you a super computer instead. That is a whole lotta stuff to stuff
> 
> That guitar is going to be a boat load of fun man!!
> 
> Good luck.


I'm hoping the complexity will be mostly "under the hood". The controls should be fairly simple for the player. There will be a master volume, a three way blade switch and two mini-toggles for the Sustaniac, that's it.

It will look like a two humbucker guitar with a couple of toggles.

But yes, fun is the target for sure.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I think you nailed it with that assessment. 

So the sustaniac basically has an engageable "forever sustain" or am I right out to lunch on this?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I think you nailed it with that assessment.
> 
> So the sustaniac basically has an engageable "forever sustain" or am I right out to lunch on this?



Yes, but it can also add harmonics depending on how you position one of the mini-toggles.

One switch turns it on (two way) and the second has three positions to select the feedback frequency, but yes, it's like an E-bow that allows you to still use your picking hand.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

That's wild!!

Looks dragon-esque, aptly named

What is the body wood? Looks almost like cedar? Spruce?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bolero said:


> That's wild!!
> 
> Looks dragon-esque, aptly named
> 
> What is the body wood? Looks almost like cedar? Spruce?



Thanks, it's a fun project for sure. The body wood is ash. I've made two guitars with the same body and neck prior to this. They turned out really good IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This morning I blacked out the trem cavity. The next task will be to enlarge the bridge insert holes to accept the Gotoh FR. They're larger in diameter than the bridge supplied with the kit. That has to be done carefully of course.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

And, one more little (but very important) task checked off. That went well. Now I can spray a couple of final coats of nitro and then level things up to some extent. With these art guitars, it's not really feasible to get a glassy smooth finish. A certain amount of texturing comes with the territory.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Another small step in a long journey.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I decided to level sand and spray another coat on the body, so it's hanging.

In the meantime I'm adjusting the openings in the pickguard to accept the EMG and Sustaniac driver.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I like these better than the straight chrome knob.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm bored. (I'm the chairman of the bored) so I'm building a new project guitar.
> 
> My approach could be called a bit random, because what is driving my choices is the fact that I have a nice Gotoh 1996T FR bridge on the shelf.
> 
> ...


Heck, I wish that you were at my neck of the woods or vise se versa .... 
From what have seen, you'd get a lot of work fon me !!!!
👍


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Heck, I wish that you were at my neck of the woods or vise se versa ....
> From what have seen, you'd get a lot of work fon me !!!!
> 👍


Well, that's very kind of you to say and I would be happy to work with you and many others here, but truthfully, in spite of my relentless posts, I'm really not trying to build a brand here.

This shit keeps me sane (relatively speaking). 

On the other hand, I just can't keep building them without resources. It's really cool that a few people have bought some of these from me, but you'll notice I don't post them for sale.

People contact me and I basically sell them at cost. It's by no means a business.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> A part of these projects is naming the guitars. Amanda always has some direction or paramaters for those names and I offer suggestions.
> 
> The temporary names I apply are just that (in this case, the Thunderbolt Grease Slapper).
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, my Mother's ancestors ( Purpecha ) were called Tarasceeuh by their enemies, the Aztecs , who got defeated in a 50 year war ( 1450's - 1503 ) with the Tarascan empire .

In the 1530's, when the Spanish and their Aztec allies toppled that empire, the name Tarascan , stuck .

Today, many Tarascans in the lake Pascuaro, make World Class Classical guitars .


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, that's very kind of you to say and I would be happy to work with you and many others here, but truthfully, in spite of my relentless posts, I'm really not trying to build a brand here.
> 
> This shit keeps me sane (relatively speaking).
> 
> ...


If you ever do, I'll gladly send work your way .


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

AJ6stringsting said:


> Coincidentally, my Mother's ancestors ( Purpecha ) were called Taraseeuh by their enemies, the Aztecs , who got defeated in a 50 year war ( 1450's - 1503 ) with the Tarascan empire .
> 
> In the 1530's, when the Spanish and their Aztec allies toppled that empire, the name Tarascan , stuck .


That's very interesting and I think I'll do a little research to dig deeper.

I'm of Mi'kmaq descent by the way.

I have always been interested in Mezo-American cultures and have actually visited the ancient city of Teotihuacan several times, climbed the Pyramid of the Sun each time.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Well, that's very kind of you to say and I would be happy to work with you and many others here, but truthfully, in spite of my relentless posts, I'm really not trying to build a brand here.
> 
> This shit keeps me sane (relatively speaking).
> 
> ...


So if I buy guitars from you it keeps the rubber duckies at bay?>? 

I can get behind that


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> So if I buy guitars from you it keeps the rubber duckies at bay?>?
> 
> I can get behind that



Are we allowed to talk about rubber duckies?

Hi, my name is Mike and I have a duckie problem.









Rubber Ducks


I'm not sure how it happened, other than to say it happened gradually and unintentionally (at least on my part), but I seem to have accumulated a fairly abnormal number of rubber ducks over the past couple of years. It may be time to try and count them but I haven't done so yet. I do have a...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Are we allowed to talk about rubber duckies?
> 
> Hi, my name is Mike and I have a duckie problem.
> 
> ...


This had the opposite effect


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> This had the opposite effect


Just don't duck with me buddy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Because I've chosen an EMG for the bridge position and the Sustaniac people recommend separate batteries for the two pickups, I decided to install a dual battery pack made by Gotoh to make things easier when batteries need changing. Stowing two 9V batteries under the pickguard doesn suit my fancy.

I was thinking either router or forstner bit and chisel and ended up going the latter route.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Hi, my name is Mike and I have a duckie problem.


At least it's not a big problem.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

This one is getting quite cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As usual, I needed a trem claw and was unable to find any of the five or six I likely have laying around.

But, I found a neat looking one on Amazon and that should arrive tomorrow. I like the ground lug (not needed on this build).

I'm also trying different combinations of knobs and switch tips in white, chrome, et cetera. The EMG is sort of a cream (off white), and everything else is white as snow, so it's a bit of a mis-natch, but I'll live with it.

I also added a heavier and more modern switch (sort of an attempt at a Schaller Mega-switch). I have Fenders in the drawer if I don't like it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had the Folkway boys add a simpler hatch when I had the Fishman installed on my 12 string acoustic. The kit came with that soft pouch Velcro’d inside the body. Well, F that. I ain’t loosening 12 strings to change a bloody 9V!! It’s on the bottom, above the strap button. So when I play standing up, you can’t even see it. 
They agreed it was pretty smart, that is if one doesn’t care about the possible aesthetic drawbacks of it. In my case I preferred the functionality.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> I had the Folkway boys add a simpler hatch when I had the Fishman installed on my 12 string acoustic. The kit came with that soft pouch Velcro’d inside the body. Well, F that. I ain’t loosening 12 strings to change a bloody 9V!! It’s on the bottom, above the strap button. So when I play standing up, you can’t even see it.
> They agreed it was pretty smart, that is if one doesn’t care about the possible aesthetic drawbacks of it. In my case I preferred the functionality.


When I have bodies made, I never use a pickguard. This was a kit so I was obliged to have the pickguard mounted electronics.

The battery pack was a bit intimidating just because with the depth of the cavity I needed to remove it only left me with about a centimeter of wood remaining before the tool would have emerged through the other side (the top).

Obviously that would have been a disaster and I wasn't using a router so it was definitely possible. I marked my depth on the bit and checked my depth frequently with calipers. I have to admit I was a bit relieved when I finished that.

The Sustaniac requires a little onboard preamp PC board and also another auxiliary board with the two toggles. And, they recommend using separate batteries if you also run an active pickup in the bridge position. Trying to cram two 9V batts under the hood....meh. The battery pack was my c/m to that.

Actually one option would be to use a Fishman trem cover / L-ion battery pack.

That's a really smart innovation by the Fishman team. A rechargeable external battery....very cool.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

That is a killer finish! Possibly my favourite Amanda’s done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> That is a killer finish! Possibly my favourite Amanda’s done.


Thanks!

I'll have it back today and I'll post more pics and hopefully a clip. Funny, but I've said exactly what you said, several times over the past year or two. I'm obviously completely biased, but I think they just keep getting better.

As I have said, I rely on my set up man Steve Blundon to refine these guitars to the point where they play as well or better than any I have bought. As this was a very complex wiring, I relied on him more than usual.

I'm really excited to play it for a few days.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'll have it back today and I'll post more pics and hopefully a clip. Funny, but I've said exactly what you said, several times over the past year or two. I'm obviously completely biased, but I think they just keep getting better.
> 
> ...


Without attempting to question your motives or your ability or reasoning, help me understand why you send them all off to a tech Mr. Milk. I cannot help but think this is well within your ability to accomplish or at the very least learn rather quickly. Sure, I can understand the simplicity of it. Send it out and it comes back better, this sounds easy enough but I just cannot manage to reconcile the fact that you are building them all and then relying on someone else to tweak it for you. 

Do you just not have the desire? Is it the reassurance that with someone else doing it you can accept that it is as good as it can be? I know for myself, whenever I do things I question if there is a "better" alternative. 

Help me understand better my man

You know something else, when we saw the initial body on that one, I did not like it in the least. The palette did not at all interest me. Now that it is together and looks like a guitar with the hardware in place, I really really dig it. Looks like your daughter was just 3 steps ahead of me on that front. Nice looking piece man.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Without attempting to question your motives or your ability or reasoning, help me understand why you send them all off to a tech Mr. Milk. I cannot help but think this is well within your ability to accomplish or at the very least learn rather quickly. Sure, I can understand the simplicity of it. Send it out and it comes back better, this sounds easy enough but I just cannot manage to reconcile the fact that you are building them all and then relying on someone else to tweak it for you.
> 
> Do you just not have the desire? Is it the reassurance that with someone else doing it you can accept that it is as good as it can be? I know for myself, whenever I do things I question if there is a "better" alternative.
> 
> ...



I see my role in this to be developing the concept and design.

I can do set ups, but my tech is a master at the finer elements of fret work and other things that simply make these guitars better.

I can do a lot of things, but it's always good to know one's limitations.

What I want, is for these to be superior guitars, and I'm not willing to let my pride interfere with that.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I've got pretty good ears for pitch; I'm not gonna try and tune a piano.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I've got pretty good ears for pitch; I'm not gonna try and tune a piano.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Without attempting to question your motives or your ability or reasoning, help me understand why you send them all off to a tech Mr. Milk. I cannot help but think this is well within your ability to accomplish or at the very least learn rather quickly. Sure, I can understand the simplicity of it. Send it out and it comes back better, this sounds easy enough but I just cannot manage to reconcile the fact that you are building them all and then relying on someone else to tweak it for you.
> 
> Do you just not have the desire? Is it the reassurance that with someone else doing it you can accept that it is as good as it can be? I know for myself, whenever I do things I question if there is a "better" alternative.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> I've got pretty good ears for pitch; I'm not gonna try and tune a piano.


There is the difference. I would definitely try and tune a piano. This is why I like to hear other people's thinking, I know how I think but that is generally the end of my insight.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> There is the difference. I would definitely try and tune a piano. This is why I like to hear other people's thinking, I know how I think but that is generally the end of my insight.


Let me be more accurate....I'm not going to try and tune a piano _again_.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> Let me be more accurate....I'm not going to try and tune a piano _again_.


LOL
Now it is clear.

Well said


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> LOL
> Now it is clear.
> 
> Well said


Remember this conversation when you try to paint a car.

_Again_.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul M said:


> Remember this conversation when you try to paint a car.
> 
> _Again_.


I'm starting to get the feeling you might just be an asshole Paul. 

....if only for pointing out the obvious.

I'm just having fun with ya buddy. We all know im gonna fail hard!


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling you might just be an asshole Paul.
> 
> ....if only for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> I'm just having fun with ya buddy. We all know im gonna fail hard!


Most people figure that out quickly. As you are in BC, and 3 hours behind on everything, slack will be cut for you.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well now I dont know what to think because seeing as you clearly have a good sense of humor and are a good sport, my preceeding statement is clearly moot.

I'll be checking out now, I have polluted poor milks thread enough 

If nothing else I have learned you are a good sport.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Well now I dont know what to think because seeing as you clearly have a good sense of humor and are a good sport, my preceeding statement is clearly moot.
> 
> I'll be checking out now, I have polluted poor milks thread enough
> 
> If nothing else I have learned you are a good sport.



No worries at all. Paul is a good person and a great friend. If there's a hateful bone in him, I have yet to see it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> No worries at all. Paul is a good person and a great friend. If there's a hateful bone in him, I have yet to see it.


To be honest man, I would assume the same thing 

See the problem is I get to thinking of people round here as friends and as such, treat them that way. From time to time this includes some well intentioned ribbing. I assume this is know as it was the intention... but then I go and forget "oh yeah, the internet".


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> No worries at all. Paul is a good person and a great friend. If there's a hateful bone in him, I have yet to see it.


There are only two things I hate.

Bigots. And the Dutch.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I've been playing this thing for an hour or so.

Absolutely ridiculous.

I have a meeting now, but I'll try to shoot a clip later.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anybody know of a solvent that can wipe the shit eating grin off my face?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Anybody know of a solvent that can wipe the shit eating grin off my face?


Filed your taxes yet this year, that usually works for me.

Really happy for you man and I look forward to hearing that sustanic in the flesh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bordeaux?

Congrats on the guitar!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Bordeaux?
> 
> Congrats on the guitar!


Correct. One of about ten Bordeaux blends I enjoy.

And thank you. I'm very happy with this one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So much you could do with infinite sustain. So far I feel like I'm playing a Theremin.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> So much you could do with infinite sustain. So far I feel like I'm playing a Theremin.


About damn time you got a video up. As much as I was glad to see you swilling away in comfort on some wine, we know this is what we all wanted. 

Sounds fantastic buddy.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

1:44 tells the whole story!!

I need to get me one of those. I can play one note for days


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> 1:44 tells the whole story!!


Was going to post the exact same thing! The look of pride yet disbelief really does sum it up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, that didn't last long.

The Tarasque is now sold. That enables me to work on the next one.

I just have to change the strings to 9's and adjust the bridge a little.

I'm going to also submit this one for consideration in the Solo guitars Guitar of the Month competition.

It was a good week for me last week. I got a lot done and finished the week up with a gratifying vote of support.


----------

